# General Category > General Chit Chat >  Interview tomorrow

## Pixie85

I have an interview at a veterinary centre tomorrow afternoon and I've no idea what to even wear. Any help appreciated! I think getting myself back to a job I enjoy will really help me.

----------


## Suzi

If in doubt go smart casual - nice trousers or skirt and a top? 
Good luck!

----------

Pixie85 (19-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Good luck!!!

----------

Pixie85 (19-09-22)

----------


## Paula

Good luck!

----------

Pixie85 (19-09-22)

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you guys. Keep your fingers crossed for me at 2.45 tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

Remember you are interviewing them as much as them interviewing you!

----------


## Pixie85

I don't want to jinx it but I think it went well. They gave the me a tour of the place and were speaking like I already had the job "this is where you'll do this" "this is where you'll do that" etc they said they'll let me know by the 30th, as they still had other interviews to conduct

----------


## Paula

Sounds positive. Well done, love

----------

Pixie85 (20-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely!

----------

Pixie85 (20-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well done! What are you doing to reward yourself?

----------

Pixie85 (20-09-22)

----------


## Pixie85

My friend came round with yummy snacks and we watched films and drank lots of tea I've just had an email to say the were very impressed with me and want me to go in for a trial day on Tues!

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow! Congratulations! Well done! What's the job doing? So pleased for you!

----------

Pixie85 (21-09-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Woohoo! Well done!

----------

Pixie85 (21-09-22)

----------


## Pixie85

It's a nursing position at a veterinary centre. Exciting, just hope I don't mess it up!

----------


## Paula

Yay!! Fantastic news!

----------

Pixie85 (21-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

That's fabulous! You're going to be great!

----------

Pixie85 (21-09-22)

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you guys

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing today?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Fantastic news.  Well done you. That is a huge achievement!!

----------

Pixie85 (23-09-22)

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you guys! Having one of "those" days today. I don't know what's going in. For some reason, even though this is what I've wanted for a whole, I keep trying to talk myself out if it. Don't understand why I'm doing it

----------


## Suzi

What is it that you don't understand why you are doing what love?

----------


## Pixie85

Ignore me. I was having a rubbish morning but I've pulled myself out of it.

----------


## Flo

Good! Just be you, do your best and more importantly, enjoy it! You'll be fine. It sounds a lovely job. All the best.

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you

----------


## Suzi

You never have to apologise for how you are feeling on here love...

----------


## Paula

How are you doing today?

----------


## Pixie85

I left at 12.50...they rang at 2.10 to offer me the job! 🎊🎊 Didn't expect to hear anything so quickly!

----------


## Paula

Wow!! Well done!!

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! Congratulations!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Fantastic.  Well done

----------


## Jaquaia

Congratulations!!!!

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you guys  :):  I start on Tues

----------


## Suzi

How many shifts are you working during the week?

----------


## Pixie85

Thank you guys  :):  Had my first day today and it went pretty well. I'm pooped now though, so going to get an early night!

----------


## Paula

Im so proud of you!

----------


## Suzi

Well done lovely! Remind me, are you working every day?

----------


## Pixie85

Working every day yes.....finding it hard on the old back already  :Swear: ♀️ spend all day on my feet

----------


## Suzi

It is tough, but are you enjoying it?

----------


## Pixie85

Yeh, I'm definitely enjoying it. It's so good to actually feel like I'm more that just a mum and school drop off and pick ups lol

----------


## Suzi

That's so wonderful to hear!

----------

